# Fractional Ownership - general issues



## GregGH (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi

Boy - has this section in TUG been quiet - like an old dog no one wants?

Here is a link I found today from an e-mail

http://luxuryfractionalguide.com/

this link below was on the e-mail
http://fractionalhomesinternational.com/home.html
trying to make a (better?)  market for re-sales

Anyone got anything new to talk about on fractional's ??  Anyone get a GREAT deal lately on one?

Greg


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought this was kind of funny from your link

"There are currently 17 FHI Certified Professionals in 11 states and 2 countries."

Gee that many?


----------



## sullco (Oct 22, 2009)

*Here's the story with this*

This is an attempt to convince brokers and others who are not in the fractional or timeshare biz that there is a huge demand for "trained consultants" who can work with owners or prospective owners of luxury vacation homes who want to fractionalize these homes.

My main question is: Who deals with the lender in these cases to convince them that they should allow their collateral to be sliced and diced?  

Solve that one and I will listen further.


----------



## Rancher (Nov 29, 2009)

*New Fractional*

There is a new fractional being developed at Fairmont Hot Springs in British Columbia. The smallest units are 2 bedroom and look very nice from the pics. on their website. It is being developed by Marble Canyon that already have some units available through RCI. The one eighth fractional is selling for under $75,000 which I think is fairly reasonable. I would probably only be interested if these units became part of the Registry Collection. I am not sure of the monthly fees as these have not been posted yet.

Dennis


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2009)

We just received an offer to attend a presentation sponsored by Ritz-Carlton.


----------



## sullco (Dec 2, 2009)

*Europe and fractionals*

In general, there is no way to separate fact from fiction when you rely on industry media outlets.  I say this in light of a continuing onslaught about the growth of fractionals throughout Europe.  Either they are wizards at manipulating the media or there is really sales activity in fractionals there.

Does anyone know?


----------

